# Comcast will probably be a little upset with me this month!



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

That is what they get for giving me a free upgrade to 100Mbps...

Good thing I pay for a high enough package that they don't enforce the data limit.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/comcastpissed.png:original
> 
> That is what they get for giving me a free upgrade to 100Mbps...
> 
> Good thing I pay for a high enough package that they don't enforce the data limit.



Hehe you get those details of there site or though some thing else ?.. One has to wounder why so much and i bet they are checking that too .


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 23, 2013)

Tell me you aren't renting one of their modems?!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2013)

So WTF is all that data mostly? Movies/TV?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Hehe you get those details of there site or though some thing else ?.. One has to wounder why so much and i bet they are checking that too .



That is from their sight. I know what it was...



Ravenas said:


> Tell me you aren't renting one of their modems?!



I am, but it works out cheaper for me to rent then to buy. Their box by my house is out in the middle of a field and has a tendency to get struck by lightning. So it kills the modem two or three times a year. I have one that I bought that I use when theirs dies so I'm not down while the send me a new one.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> So WTF is all that data mostly? Movies/TV?



Yep. I was going to rip the last part if my DVD collection but since Comcast upgraded my speed for free I said screw it and just downloaded them.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2013)

TPU members, please note that Newtekie1 is in the process of downloading the entire internet. 

@Newt : Is that TB just for one month?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 23, 2013)

Comcast stopped the excesive use policy. At least in my area.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 23, 2013)

I look at the note and just laugh but thats alot of movies man.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Kreij said:


> TPU members, please note that Newtekie1 is in the process of downloading the entire internet.
> 
> @Newt : Is that TB just for one month?



Actually, not even the entire month.  That is just March's usage, so usage since March 1 to today, I've still got another week to go for a new high score!



Jetster said:


> Comcast stopped the excesive use policy. At least in my area.



They haven't in mine, but they only enforce it on the lower packages.



KainXS said:


> I look at the note and just laugh but thats alot of movies man.





There are some TV series in there as well.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 23, 2013)

What happens when the yellow bar is full?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> What happens when the yellow bar is full?



Not sure, I don't even know what full is, I always assumed it would fill up at 250GB...


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2013)

james888 said:


> What happens when the yellow bar is full?



Then he has downloaded the entire internet and can just sit around waiting for Java updates.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol I don't even have more than TB of HDD in my PC... I only use about 150GB


----------



## Nordic (Mar 23, 2013)

He has got awhile left. Google says the size of the internet is 5 million terabytes and a download calculator says it will take  111111088:53:20 to download the remaining 4,999,999 terabytes. Off to a good start.

http://www.wisegeek.org/how-big-is-the-internet.htm
http://www.numion.com/calculators/time.html


----------



## Jetster (Mar 23, 2013)

The most I ever got was 345


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 24, 2013)

Use the unlimited data while you still can... I am


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no idea what I use...I'd say 500-800gb a month...
3 tablets, 2 phones, 3 HTPC's and a gaming rig...at least 2 HTPCs are watching something all day and the kid falls asleep watching something or another and I don't keep anything I can download so I know I'm DL'ing at least 300gb a month in games even though I have plenty of storage...LOL
I set the DVR to record shows but I end up watching them online because by the time I remember what I recorded the baby is asleep and her room is right next to the living room...

LOL I really wonder what I do use a month

EDIT: I have to add this because its funny...
My oldest sets up an old phone to vibrate once an hour all night long under her mouse pad to keep HULU from shutting down from lack of activity...LOL


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/comcastpissed.png:original
> 
> That is what they get for giving me a free upgrade to 100Mbps...
> 
> Good thing I pay for a high enough package that they don't enforce the data limit.



Oh my i am in the same boat....Yeah I went from 80 gigs a month to 90gig in March1, had Win8 crap out on and after BF3 and PCars did its updates i had 150 gigs for this month ,So they updated me to the 125gigs a month ...Will see because Win8 has some bug in it where you loose your Admin rights and no way to change users that got deleted too out of pc settings and I had to refresh again ........ Just finished updating and re-installing all my crap.So your not alone.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 24, 2013)

That is a lot of porn you are collecting


----------



## Frick (Mar 24, 2013)

Bandwidth limits are pretty much non existent here afaik. Not mobile though.


----------



## D007 (Mar 24, 2013)

When the internet dies. I know where I'm going..


----------



## razors (Mar 24, 2013)

*the limit*

the limit is only 250 gb but they will warn you for a bad month by phone and then if you keep going they will ban you for a year but in these days 250 gb is nothing but until
you get bthe call have fun =-)


----------



## syeef (Mar 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> That is what they get for giving me a free upgrade to 100Mbps...



What was your previous speed?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 24, 2013)

Frick said:


> Bandwidth limits are pretty much non existent here afaik. Not mobile though.



Not here now, I got rid of my home internet and tether to my phone. I used almost 30Gb of data last month and pay $79 a month for unlimited everything. Not true 4G but through playing with my csc files I manage around 5-7Mbps download and 1Mbps upload with USB or wifi tether. Sometimes the jitter sucks, but overall its fast enough for 480 youtube videos, hulu and most network sites to watch TV shows. Plus I can start downloads and go to bed and they are done in the morning. 

I see no reason that cell companies should throttle data unless they are seriously overselling their network, and paying for multiple internet connections seems silly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I couldn't live with such slow speeds. Even the 22/2 connection at my office seems slow to me. I do tether toy cellphone when I'm camping or at a clients sometimes, but I have a 2GB monthly cap on my cellphone.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 24, 2013)

All we have was a 15/2 available unless you wanted the business plan and they were assholes about giving a business plan to a residential customer, plus Bresnan was horrible about some of their "bandwidth management" ideas for Youtube, netflix, hulu, and some other sites. Business plan is 30/5 and we actually get that at work and they remove most of the restrictions on port forwarding and throttling. 

This works well enough for me since I am usually either just listening to some music, playing a game or occasionally I get to watch some shows.

If we had 100Mb service I would be on that like .....well, a nerd on a fat internet pipe.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 20/5 account, no cap. I doubt I hit a GB a month.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 20/5 and when I hit 350Gb It was downloading 24/7 all month. That is a lot of data. I cant imagine 1 Tb


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay, so that is not the connection used for the Minecraft/Terraria server?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Okay, so that is not the connection used for the Minecraft/Terraria server?



Actually, it is.

Usually I'm in the 200-300GB range each month, but this month is crazy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2013)

*NEW HIGH SCORE!*







Now if only I could find the area to enter my initials *A* *S* *S*


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Widjaja (Mar 30, 2013)

I have trouble using my 150GB per month.
But it is better than running out at the end and either being capped to dial up speed or in my case paying $1 per GB used over the limit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130329/Capture008.jpg



That is a little under what I average per month.


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/comcastpissed.png:original
> 
> That is what they get for giving me a free upgrade to 100Mbps...
> 
> Good thing I pay for a high enough package that they don't enforce the data limit.



You're such a bad boy, nt.  

What on earth are you downloading?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2013)

The internet!


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2013)

most isps in america still have caps?


----------



## syeef (Apr 2, 2013)

My previous ISP put a download cap of certain GB per month (eg: 40 GB for 1 Mbps), upon reaching the cap, the speed would throttle down to 128kbps for the remaining period.

My current ISP puts a cap EVERY NIGHT :shadedshu, from 10pm to 4am. If during that time, I download certain amount of megabytes per 1/2 hour (eg: 157.5 MB for 1 Mbps), they throttle down my speed to half for the rest of the night.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to get capped at 100GB/month on a 20mbit connection, then they got mad at me downloading 300gb~/month for 3 months and offered me the 84mbit speed without a cap for just £2 more and a free bgn 5ghz + 2.4Ghz router 
Any ISP that caps your speeds or gives you bad network speeds are literally just money grabbing gypsies. Internet bandwidth costs nothing, and neither does data use, they are merely profiteering upon something most people simply have to have. I believe some ISP's got called out on this and warned, and were forced to reduce prices or offer double bandwidth and remove data caps. Now most people i know are on 50+mbit connections with unlimited data.
 Unfortunately it seems america is still getting screwed over by gypsy ISP's.


----------



## HTC (Apr 2, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> *NEW HIGH SCORE!*
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/newhighscore.png:original
> 
> Now if only I could find the area to enter my initials *A* *S* *S*



These aren't from my router from but my main download source (attach), meaning it was actually a little higher.

From left to right, the fields are: period start, period end, days, bytes, GB (capitol B).

Had 1.347 GB (as they call it) back in 2008 but since then i'd never reached 1 TB.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 4, 2013)

my record for a single month was 1.7tb over a 60mb cable connection. i was expecting a response from my isp but they dont care as long as the bill is paid.


----------

